# sorry



## escorial (Mar 1, 2015)

today
yesterday
tomorrow


----------



## xlwoo (Mar 1, 2015)

yesterday
today
tomorrow


----------



## rcallaci (Mar 1, 2015)

tomorrow
today 
yesterday

Love your stuff- 

my warmest
bob


----------



## escorial (Mar 1, 2015)

thanks dude


----------



## Nellie (Mar 1, 2015)

I love it, too! So much said in so few words!


----------



## escorial (Mar 1, 2015)

thankyou Nellie


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 1, 2015)

Always a pleasure to see your skill at work...Thanks...Peace always...Jul


----------



## escorial (Mar 1, 2015)

thanks Firemajic


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 1, 2015)

I really like how interchangeable it is. Depending on how you reverse the words, as rcallaci and xlwoo did, it can mean different things as the angles change. A very versatile and deep poem. Love it.


----------



## escorial (Mar 1, 2015)

yeah poetry is often about what we make of it ourselves...thanks..am


----------



## aj47 (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes.   Exactly like that.  it is ongoing, not a momentary thing.


----------



## QuillAndInk (Mar 4, 2015)

Loved it, So much meaning in so few words, well done


----------



## PiP (Mar 4, 2015)

Nellie said:


> I love it, too! So much said in so few words!



As always, Nellie 

My sentiments exactly, escorial.


----------



## escorial (Mar 5, 2015)

cheers astroannie

Q&I...why thankyou

PIP..as always thanks


----------

